# Batman Green Hornet



## Clark Kent (Sep 8, 2008)

*Batman Green Hornet
By Cryozombie - 09-08-2008 09:46 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Did you guys know there were 2 Batman/Green Hornet Crossover episodes?

I saw a DVD with was availible while I was browsing some obscure foreign films and rare cuts.  

Has anyone seen them?


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Brian Jones (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok

I think I rmemebr these from my childhood. Wasn't this the one where the heros were turned into large stamps or posters?

Brian Jones


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah...like when I was kid...many moons ago. 

Batman was primarily aired on the East Coast, and Green Hornet on the West...they did a crossover show, the rest is history.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 22, 2008)

And in reality Burt ward was terrified of the fight seen with Bruce Lee


----------



## Drac (Sep 22, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> And in reality Burt ward was terrified of the fight seen with Bruce Lee


 
I heard that......


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 22, 2008)

Drac said:


> I heard that......


 
I also think in the original fight scene Kato and the Green Hornet were suppose to loose but Bruce Lee would not agree so it was changed to a draw and Burt was still nervous


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like a Chuck Norris fact in disguise!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Sounds like a Chuck Norris fact in disguise!


 
NAH, if it were Chuck they would have all just passed out in fear when he walked in for the fight scene.


----------



## tkd75 (Sep 23, 2008)

Did you know they're making a Green Hornet movie?  Stephen Chow is going to direct and star as Kato.

Story is here:  http://www.getthebigpicture.net/blo...-direct-star-as-kato-in-the-green-hornet.html


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2008)

tkd75 said:


> Did you know they're making a Green Hornet movie? Stephen Chow is going to direct and star as Kato.
> 
> Story is here: http://www.getthebigpicture.net/blo...-direct-star-as-kato-in-the-green-hornet.html


 

There is one on YouTube..Made in France..Looked pretty good...


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 23, 2008)

Drac said:


> I heard that......


Robin as Cato (Bruce Lee) is kicking his behind: "Batman! Help me, help me!!!"


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2008)

Guro Harold said:


> Robin as Cato (Bruce Lee) is kicking his behind: "Batman! Help me, help me!!!"


 
Batman replies " Hang on old chum"..Then sees how bad Robin his being beaten and replies " Sucks to be you"...


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Sep 24, 2008)

I believe when he read/heard that Robin was supposed to beat Kato, Lee walked off of the set.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 5, 2008)

Guro Harold said:


> Robin as Cato (Bruce Lee) is kicking his behind: "Batman! Help me, help me!!!"


Robin would've prefaced this comment with "Holy Bad Career Move!"


----------

